# Pavel Podkolzin



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

By putting Jerry Stackhouse on the Injured List, the Mavericks activated Pavel Podkolzin

Will he play 1 minute at all?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I don't think he gets any minutes, unless the game is a blowout.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Has he recovered from offseason surgery?

I was under the impression he'd be out all of this year and even some of next season.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

He will get no action anytime soon.

OT: rawse - moose moose moose


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't expect for P-Pod to get any minutes this year. He still needs a lot of work. I saw him play in the summer leagues last year.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

so the answer to that is no lol.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

We can only pray. Imagine the line-up of KVH at SG, Dirk at SF, Bradley at PF and Pavel at C.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Marquis Daniels/Jerry Stackhouse
Keith Van Horn/Michael Finley
Dirk Nowitzki/Josh Howard
Shawn Bradley/DJ MBenga
Pavel Podkolzin/Wang Zhizhi (we'll resign him)


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, maybe one minute or so in a blowout. Who knows, he might perform better than Darko.


----------



## Your Dallas Mavericks (Feb 24, 2005)

Theo! said:


> By putting Jerry Stackhouse on the Injured List, the Mavericks activated Pavel Podkolzin
> 
> Will he play 1 minute at all?


I'm sure he will play, but not an NBA minute and not in this season. He's not ready yet. NO worries though, we have him 4 years. We need to see Mbenga and what he has more right now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Zach said:


> He will get no action anytime soon.
> 
> OT: rawse - moose moose moose



Three meeses.

Bork Bork.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Theo, what does that list you put up just mean. OH and if we sign Wang Zhi Zhi back i will throw up.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Gambino said:


> Theo, what does that list you put up just mean. OH and if we sign Wang Zhi Zhi back i will throw up.


Nellie play Mavs small ball, I'd play Mavs giant ball

:|


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

What I find starnge in all this is that DJ has the smallest contract on the roster, whereas Pavel has an ok 4 year deal for someone yet to do anything, so coming to my conclusion is he will next year possibly when there is an injury.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Theo! said:


> Nellie play Mavs small ball, I'd play Mavs giant ball
> 
> :|


Don't blame Theo. It was a rather weak attempt at a joke started by me, playing on all the Mavs' tall white players and Nellie's penchant for gimmick line-ups.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

He'll only play if dallas is either way behind or infront


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wanna see him play a few minutes. I have not seen him on the floor yet.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

He is way behind D.J. MBenga on the depth chart and D.J. can't make it into any games. I don't expect to see Pavel in any game this year.

It would be nice if we could ever win a game easily to see Pavel on the floor. But it does not seem to matter who we play, we can not blow them out.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<marquee> :banana: </marquee>


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Pavel got a total of 23 seconds I think in the Bobcat game.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Good luck to Pavel.

He has got a very good potential, if he works hard.

I was wondering where he was ended ...

Go Pavel ! :banana:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

To think, if Pavel didn't pull out of the draft in 03 then.....

Chris Bosh would be a Heat.

Dwyane Wade would be a Bulls.

Kirk Hinrich would be a Buck.

Pavel would have been the #4 pick by the Raptors in the 2003 draft but pulled out days before the draft for pituitary gland surgery.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*That is true BBS7. That is why I hate when people are complain about us giving up our 1st pick next year for Pavel. Pavel would have been a top 5 selection in the 2003 draft, so if we are able to land him for our 1st round pick, which is going to be in the 20s, that is a steal in my eyes.*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *That is true BBS7. That is why I hate when people are complain about us giving up our 1st pick next year for Pavel. Pavel would have been a top 5 selection in the 2003 draft, so if we are able to land him for our 1st round pick, which is going to be in the 20s, that is a steal in my eyes.*


 Exactly...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Our man Pavel just turned 20 years old. Give him a year or two at Pete Newell's big man camp and summer league action and he will be ready to make a contribution. I have no doubt that if he were playing at college this year that many teams would be drooling over this guy.

We got him for a pick which will be in the upper 20's so I think we are just going to have to be patient. You see this is what it is like for all the lottery teams that take highschoolers and unknown foreign players. Often they have to wait a few years before they get anything out of these players. I expect 2006/07 season to be the first year that Pavel gets any regular playing time ( more than just cleanup ). And he will still only be 22 years old at that time.

I think we will all be happy with Pavel in a couple more years.


----------

